
China launches its carbon market - nathandaly
https://www.eenews.net/climatewire/stories/1062082281
======
adrianN
Excellent news. Let's hope it actually makes a dent in China's emissions.

~~~
me_me_me
Sadly that's not what is really happening behind PR veil.

[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-climate-change-china-
coal...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-climate-change-china-coal-
idUSKBN1W40HS)

------
ncmncm
You can tell you are in pretty bad shape when China demonstrates it is more
progressive than you are.

------
aww_dang
China is also on board for the post-dollar world order. Should be easy to see
how carbon credits would replace the petro-dollar in this hypothetical.

~~~
ovi256
Unless they also build a worldwide banking infrastructure, like the US has in
the current inter-bank transfer infra (all centralized through NYC), the
availability of a post-dollar currency is not enough. There are already a
bunch. There's the euro-dollar, all the big reserve currencies. What's missing
is that infra.

